# log splitter plans for Gravely walkbehind



## Ralph (Apr 11, 2011)

I am looking to make a log splitter to attache to my gravely walkbehind 
I am not sure of the model but is says commercial and is yellow in color as I got this from my neighbor who was going to throw it away. I know it is a good machine that can be used for a variety of things. But since i live on a hill it is not managable to use as a mower so I am looking for attachemtns to add to it 
like a snowblower
and log splitter 
leaf blower

if anyone has plans that they can send i would greatly appreciate it 

thanks

Ralph


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ralph!


----------



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Ralph and welcome. I was over on the Yahoo Gravely group the other night and I think I saw some pics that one of the members posted showing the building of a log splitter for a 2 wheeler. You have to join the group to see pics or post but its worth it. Theres quite a good bit of info on there.

Kelly


----------

